

Don't ask teachers 'Why?' They don't know, and they act like it's not important - blasdel
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2009-06.html#e2009-06-26T16_01_00.htm

======
jleyank
Don't ask BAD teachers "why?". I've found that many/most of the people who
have gone into science had a teacher at some point in their past who inspired
them. These teachers addressed these questions, or helped people find answers.

